# When to strip my Yellow Lab?



## Presty (Jan 6, 2010)

Gday!

I have my first ever Lab holding at the moment I noticed her like this on the 26th Jan (Australia Day!) anyways i was just wondering when would be the right timing to strip her.. Also if I strip her and the fry are still attatched to egg sacks would I have to tumble them or is tumbling only neccersary when they eggs dont have the tail and head yet?

Thanks Guys


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

if shes getting hassled in the main tank take her out and put her in her nursery(if you have one)...strip her on feb. 11-15.

tumble if eggs are intact. if you have wigglers they use their egg sacs for food so you dont feed until egg sacs are gone.

if you put her in her own tank(nursery) you can just let her spit the fry and when she does put her back in the main tank.


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Stripping is my preference over spitting. If I take them early, which I often do, and the egg sack hasn't been completely absorbed, I place the fry into a specimen container. I fill the container with tank water, drop in an airstone and hang the container inside the tank. No food is required until the sack is gone. I just decant water from the container back into the tank at one end and fill it with fresh from the other end. I'll do that once or twice a day. I keep my fry in these boxes until they are actively eating and swimming about and then they are moved to 5.5 gallon tanks for their next stage of growth.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I usually strip them at about week 3. Fry go in a separate enclosure in the main tank with an air stone till egg sacks are gone. This time I made a much larger enclosure and put the holding female in there with previous fry. I may let he spit for a change or might just strip her at week 3 if I get impatient. I like the idea of getting her back to eating sooner.


----------



## thunderridge127 (Sep 12, 2009)

My female lab released 1 fry at 20 days & I immediately stripped her. :thumb:


----------

